# General Model 260 Lathe for sale



## ToddE

Hello everyone….I live in Bradford, PA…just wondering if anyone would be interested in buying my lathe. I have a General Model 260 Lathe. I made a steady rest for it and it has the protection sheild and some handtools for it. It is a great lathe and variable speed. I bought it two years ago with a group of other tools, but have never used it. I wired it up and turned it on and it works fine…I just have no time to do lathe work.
Write to me if you are interested in it and give me your best offer. ([email protected]) Just make sure you put something in the subject line so I don't just delete it. There are websites out there with all the information, but here is a picture of the actual lathe…









Thanks,
Todd


----------



## PurpLev

thats a nice looking lathe.

you should probably post your location - that might help people figure out if it's feasible for them or not


----------



## Mip

PurpLev, he's in Bradford, Pennsylvania. Figured that out when I went to his home page.


----------



## MonteCristo

Shipping, at least in Canada, on something like this is a real issue, i.e.. I'd advertise locally.


----------



## CJSculpts

Todd,
I know that this is an old post but I am hoping that you can help. I purchased a similar machine a few years ago (also from PA!! lol) and I am finally hoping to get it up and running. 
This might be a stupid question but will it run on standard 120v?? 
When I purchased it , I had an industrial warehouse with 3phase elec and my crew put a 3phase plug on the end of the cord. We never got around to running an outlet near where it was set up. I am pretty sure that it is supposed to be or can be 120v but now everyone that looks at it just sees the plug. I am hoping to set up in my home basement.

Thanks.

: )

-C


----------



## woodman44

Todd,

If your lathe is still available I am interested. Please list any accessories you are including and your asking price.

Thanks,
Ken


----------

